# Even Bigger Saturday Cheese Smoke



## bbqbrett (Apr 23, 2019)

I was able to get some more cheese done this past Saturday.  This time all smoked with hickory and charcoal. The weather was nice and mild and the smoke went about 3.5 hours.  With any luck I will be able to maybe get in some more this upcoming weekend depending on the weather.   Did 8 chunks of med cheddar, six of sharp cheddar (yellow), 1 Colby Jack, 1 Monterey Jack, 2 Pepper Jack and 3 white extra sharp cheddar.

One extra sharp white, 2 sharp cheddars and 1 pepper jack are going to co-workers who brought me the cheese.  Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 23, 2019)

BBQB, Good looking cheese!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Apr 23, 2019)

good color on that cheese smoke !!!


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 23, 2019)

All looks delicious...


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 24, 2019)

Thanks everyone!  Hope it tastes as good as it looks!


----------

